
Show HN: Coffee Shop Talks – New Web Series - billyboozer
https://www.facebook.com/coffeeshoptalks/
======
billyboozer
Check out my new web series where I chat with startups, entrepreneurs,
marketers, tech people, and business people.

[https://youtube.com/billyboozer](https://youtube.com/billyboozer)

